# my new ARSG pair



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

IMO top quality
cheers
kevin


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, very nice!:bigsmile:


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely a sweet pair of discus


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pair, i hope they breed for you.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

ya thanks jon...i gotta get pics of my piwow cobalt pair up.....they have grown so much since i got them from you. they are probably 6in now. they havent spawned together yet. but the female has once already before in my community tank. very happy with them still to this day


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice pair of Discus. How can we figure out the male and the female guys?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

watch them spawn only way forsure...male is on the left in every pic.


----------

